# What's next for Canon Cinema?



## DanThePhotoMan (May 23, 2014)

I'm curious to think what the thoughts about the direction Canon will be taking in the next 2-4 years with the C100-500 line. Will there just be more firmware upgrades for the next few years or new bodies? What's Canon going to do, if anything, about the cheaper yet still very useable 4k cameras like the BMCC, Ursa, GH4, CION, etc?


----------

